# Music that makes you feel "Good"



## rochn (May 28, 2014)

Share a link of a song, or a piece that makes you feel "Good" 

I just went to watch X-men days past future, and this song got me:

First time ever I saw your face - Roberta Flack


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## lintu (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## MrBlack (Apr 29, 2012)

Paolo Nutini - Pencil Full of Lead :banana





 The Submarines - Shoelaces


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I cried when I heard this song for the first time. The beauty and positivity of the song had such a powerfully uplifting effect on me that I cried practically all the way through it. It felt weird, but nice.





 - Georgia Anne Muldrow- Roses


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## tokkitoria (May 30, 2014)

I know I'll be the odd person here, but this song really makes me happy :clap


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

That new Rita Ora song makes me smile every time


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

UB40 - Labour of Love 2 album is easy listening & catchy chilled music. There's a few tracks on this album I like.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Setsuna said:


> I cried when I heard this song for the first time. The beauty and positivity of the song had such a powerfully uplifting effect on me that I cried practically all the way through it. It felt weird, but nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually thought I was gonna get rick roll'd. Silly me.


----------



## JustDifferent (May 15, 2014)

Great song IMO


----------



## ebonyeyes (Oct 1, 2013)

Ben - Jackson 5


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

This song is so overbearingly sweet. 
It's All Good - El Perro del Mar


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

After playing Hotline Miami I've started to listen to synthwave. It makes me feel like a badass! My favourite artists are Perturbator, Kavinsky and Lazerhawk.


----------



## JustDifferent (May 15, 2014)

cant beat a bit of Eminem, especially when he does stuff like this


----------



## JustDifferent (May 15, 2014)

got damn vevo and there censoring BS!!


----------



## ufobaby11 (Jun 3, 2014)

- Anamanaguchi - MEOW

Sure to cheer you up, chock full of ridiculousness


----------



## JeruHendrix (Feb 28, 2014)

Great instrumental track. You can bump it in the whip, get down on the dance floor to it, or just sit in bed and listen to it. It's like a trip into cyber tokyo, armed with a bag of 808s, a bottle of Hennessy, while sporting a high top fade. Love it. Give it a listen.


----------



## GetOutOfMyHouse (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## Vergen (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't like soccer, but at 2:21, when this amazing song is coupled with the audio of the game, it gives me chills up my spine:


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## octodoc (Dec 25, 2012)

I think the song "You've got a friend" is kind of nice, very positive lyrics and calming. Maybe Carole King sings it, not sure, it's an old song thoough


----------



## idolizechristinasalgado (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## blackoranges (May 30, 2014)

Listen to "Reckoner" by Radiohead
This song just has something in it that whenever I listen to it
I feel free


----------



## iCashie (Jun 9, 2014)

For me , Smile - Avril lavigne .


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Classics, anyone?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

Classical, definitely classical. And early jazz. And upbeat rock tunes. And world music, space music, and a lot more. But it depends on the type of "good". There's like mellow good, excited good, confident good, heartwarming good. So, it depends.


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## beothuck1 (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Even when I was in a depressed state of mind, this song would still make me momentarily happy. Now it just adds on to what's already there.


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Dark Light (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## mcpon (Nov 26, 2011)

Michael Bolton - Go The Distance


----------



## Cellachan (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I adore matt and kims daylight. Its one of my personal motivator songs cos its upbeat and happy.
This song puts a time stamp on when i met my love too so i have a sentimental attachment to it.

i remember telling him. hey listen to this song its really good but he didnt agree. Some time after it got featured in a mars bar commercial n he was like googling the song when i had already told him about about it lol

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## Lorenientha (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Happy - by pharrell 

Stronger_ by kelly clarkston 

Overcomer_ by Mandisa ( christian song) 

Try again _ by Aaliyah 

Ghost_ by Michael Jackson( I just love it)


----------



## ufobaby11 (Jun 3, 2014)




----------



## Demure (Jul 14, 2014)

It depends on my mood. I usually listen to Ellie Goulding and upbeat music, but when I'm sad, I listen to Lana Del Rey's album, Ultraviolence. It's a very dark album, so it makes sense. Just like how you'd rather be near an empathetic friend rather than a bunch of energetic, cheery people when you're feeling down, I'd rather listen to "Pretty When You Cry" than "Happy" when I'm sad.


----------



## zazen11 (Sep 3, 2013)

something a bit different


----------



## cellardoor23 (Mar 15, 2014)

There's a jazzy-ish rock instrumental band called The Mercury Program that I find relaxing.

Here's one of my favorites by them:


----------



## MaybeSomeday (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## electric wizard (Jul 14, 2014)

just give em a chance, maybe you'll dig some if not all. if you dig any of em and want some more recommendation ill be more than happy to put you on.


----------



## electric wizard (Jul 14, 2014)

guess the dude only wants you to listen on his youtube page. in case you don't wanna click on his page i reposted because its one of my fav music tracks and want to share this beautiful song.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Nothing specific today, I've just been listening to uplifting music this afternoon. It's so inspiring that it's giving me chills, like for the first time I actually believe in myself and the music makes sense.


----------



## seeking777 (Oct 24, 2012)

This is a song that really encouraged me when I was going through a very difficult time in my life years ago. The lyrics are so powerful and true they speak directly to my soul. I revisit it every once in a while when I need some hope and to remember that I will overcome sa and reach my goals.


----------



## deeeanabanana (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

cheesy but i love it.


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Wish I could find that one bossa nova instrumental I've been searching for for a while now, but I don't remember the artist (of course).


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

For whatever reason, this song usually cheers me up. The lyrics themselves aren't all that happy, but whenever I hear the song, It takes me back to the late 90s when I was still a kid and things were simpler for me.


----------



## BHL 20 (Jul 25, 2014)

Check this out people:


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## KimThanh (Jul 27, 2014)

Any kind of Northern European Melodic Death Metal  

Otherwise, I listen to a lot of pop-rock and oldies... But they don't really improve my mood.


----------



## JezZar (May 28, 2013)

I love listening to chillstep

And also conscious reggea music!


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Come get it bae is my morning music anthem at the moment. Its fun

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Six Def's "I'm the King", love running to this.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## pos (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm so depressed that I can't listen to music anymore.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

pos said:


> I'm so depressed that I can't listen to music anymore.


Try listening to stand-up comedy instead. It helps me sometimes when I'm really down.


----------



## WeAreTheModsnPunks68NYGuy (Aug 4, 2014)

God, UB40, I haven't heard them for AGES, used to be a major, major
fan. They went wayyyy out of favor here in the USA like years ago,
but that doesn't mean they aren't still a damned great band! I recall
them with great fondness. I never saw them live but wish I had.
I recall working at my record store gig in 1987 or so and bringing home
the UB40 live in Russia cassette and playing it quite a lot. I'm even
more into English Beat and General Public! Of that time period, (or even
now). And even more so The Jam, and I'm but a humble American bloke!
Also love all the 2-Tone bands: The Specials, The Bodysnatchers, etc.
X Ray Spex.....ahhhhhh now we're talking. Supposedly No Doubt was
big into all of those bands, I guess that makes sense. And other old
classic ska and reggae, of course. My fave band of all time was once
R.E.M. but only through maybe Out of Time....after that I sort of gave
up on them I thought their music was just not as good. And still think so.
The New York Dolls, Stooges, Ramones, Costello, Johnny Thunders, Black
Sabbath, Pink Floyd, Led Zep, Bowie, and many others still give me a good
kick. I also find dark artists like Townes Van Zandt give me a lift for some 
reason....sometimes when you're down they pick you up, it's like a perverse
dialectic of "misery uplifting you." Just listen to Townes' "Waitin' Round To Die"
and you'll actually feel better about yourself.....unless you're sitting in a Texas
prison on codeine yourself.....in which case....perhaps not. I used to love Nick 
Drake but I can't tolerate it anymore......too dark and depressing these days
for me. Also can't listen to The Smiths since the 1990s cause they just depress
me these days. Wasn't the case in the 80s.... I could listen to them then.
If you want to hear some timelessly great pop music listen to Big Star and 
Chris Bell. I met Jody Stephens the Big Star drummer 2 years ago at film 
premiere in NYC, what a nice guy, he signed my Big Star box sets!! Totally
great experience. Great film. If Big Star doesn't transport you, I dunno what
will. Esp. if you're a power pop fan.


----------



## WeAreTheModsnPunks68NYGuy (Aug 4, 2014)

*To Kim Thanh above....*

I'm into metal too, myself, but more so having grown up 
listening to the likes of AC/DC, Sabbath, Danzig, Misfits,
Iron Maiden, Priest, Motorhead later on, etc. I'm open 
to all kinds of other metal too, obscure, death, gothic,
whatever type. Never been too big into Metallica, but
I like some of their stuff. I used to be into Jane's Addiction,
still like 'em. But much more into classic punk and bands
like Black Flag, etc. Also the Bad Brains, now THERE'S
a great band!!!! No matter if you're into punk, metal, whatever,
reggae, they are all of those things wrapped into one great
bloody band.


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

I like psychedelic stoner rock bands like Samsara Blues Experiment. Their song "Double Freedom" is just epic. The Machine is another good stoner rock band and their song "Jam No. Phi" is pure ear-nectar. Check them out if you love guitar instrumentals.


----------



## themolehillismine (Aug 7, 2014)

The Machine - Jam No. Phi


----------



## EcoProg (May 24, 2014)

This is what Trance is all about. Making the listener feel good.


----------

